# L’indemnité de congés payés en fin de contrat en année incomplète



## amandinezoe (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour qui ne sont pas encore en vacances, 

PE m'a payé  les congés en une fois en Juin de l’année 2021 – 2022

Je travaille L, M, J et V (40h, 43 sem travaillées, 5,24€ en brut)

Juillet : j’ai 1 sem de CPAquis

Août : j’ai 2 sem de CPAquis

J’espère mon compte Nombres des semaines est bon : Juin 5 semaines travaillées, Juillet 2 sem, août 2 car la semaine 33 est retirée de la mensualisation (SD)

Donc total 9 sem + Nbr semaines de CP Aquis l’année précéd pris 5 sem sont dèjà rémunérées = 14 semaines ???  est ce que j'ajouterai 3 sem de mes CPA 

Je me bloque sur la semaine de Juillet + 2 semaines du mois d’août ce sont les 3 sem de mes CPAquis

J’ai trouvé en maintien salaire 419,20 € et     331,17 avec 10%

Merci beaucoup de votre éclairage, je patauge.


----------



## amandinezoe (20 Juillet 2022)

oups Juillet 3 pas 2 sem


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Non, uniquement les semaines posées en cp sont assimilées à du temps de travail.


----------



## amandinezoe (20 Juillet 2022)

Rbonjour à tout le monde,
Ma question est comment je calcule mes 3 sem  de CPA : 1 mois ce mois juillet + 2 mois d'Août ? 
Après mon calcul j'ai trouvé 10 sem + 5 sem Nbr semaines de CP Aquis l’année précéd pris 5 sem sont déjà rémunérées = 15 semaines pour les Indemnités CCP au fin de mon contrat.
Merci d'avance aux expert de CP


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Pour le maintien 
Tu as 9 semaines travaillées + 3 semaines de cp acquises = 12 semaines 

12 semaines / 4 * 2,5 = 7,5 = 8 jours ouvrables acquis 

8 jours / 6 * 40 heures * 5,24€ = 279,4666€ brut 

Pour les 10%
Salaire brut de juin + CP payés en juin 
Salaire brut de juillet 
Salaire brut d'août 
Total x 0,1 = 10%


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Si tu as bien 331,17€ brut avec les 10% en ayant bien pris en compte le montant des cp payés en juin, ce sera la méthode la p'us avantageuse des 2

Ca représente 
63 heures de cp

63 heures / 10 heures par jour = 6,3 jours 
= 7 jours ouvrés soit 11 jours ouvrables de cp à inscrire en iccp


----------



## amandinezoe (21 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam et  GénéralMétal1988 bonjour,​Vous êtes supers comme dab
Le calcul est bon. Je vous remercie .
assmatzam : j'espère que  ton mari va beaucoup mieux.​
Je vous souhaite excellentes vacances à tous et à toutes.
Amandine


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Oui merci Amandine il se remet tranquillou
Mais j'aimerai bien qu'il sorte un peu
Ca fait 15 jours qu'il a pas mis le nez dehors
J'ai l'impression d'être agréée pour 5 enfants


----------

